# Scranton Steamup



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

I live in an area of the country that has recently been subjected to a bout of snow storms. Currently, the 28 inches of snow that fell Saturday is dug out and the trailer is accessible. Around here the minor roads and some spots on the major roads are still in pretty bad shape. We are expecting another 10 to 20 inches to fall tonight and tomorrow.


Provided I can get out of my street on Friday I will be hauling the portable track up to Scranton for the Presidents' Day Meet. 

I need to be back home by late Monday afternoon so running on the portable track will cease around noon. 

The weather service is predicting some snow showers for Scranton on Sunday and Monday which may affect whether we are running on Monday.

I will do my best to keep this topic updated on the status of the portable track. Before setting out for Scranton it might be a good idea to check here.


Mike Moore


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
I remember one other time at Scranton when the weather forecast was for some light snow....ended up with a similar storm as the one we will be enduring tonight and tomorrow( thus far no indication of such a developing storm this weekend). Be careful digging out and drive safely..


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see it now. Steaming in an Igloo


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, 
I can bring my track if necessary but the guys who run big steam won't be satisfied with less than your set up. We were in Baltimore a couple of weeks ago and saw the mayhem that resulted from only 6 inches of snow, can't imagine what effect the bigger accumulations had on your area. Safe travel to Scranton if you can get out. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Stay safe Mike.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, SWest just called and told me my flight home was cancelled - and the next one I can get is Sunday. So looks like Scranton is out for this year. What a pain.


----------



## mikes47jeep (Oct 13, 2008)

i dont think i'll be able to make it this year, i got stuck working presidents weekend 
i guess ill just have to make it up at another steam up 

Mike Feddock


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I am all dug out and my street is plowed.It looks like the roads between her and Scranton are passable so I intend to have the tracks there. We have plenty of distilled water left over from Cabin Fever so you won't need to bring any.


Mike


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm packed and ready to leave as well. Mike - What time do you anticipate arriving in Scranton on Friday?


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

I expect to get there sometime between 10 AM and 11 AM. Of course that is subject to traffic and road conditions. Tomorrow morning will be the first rush hour around here in a week. It could get ugly.


Mike


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news Mike! 
Jane and I will depart upstate NY as soon as she is out of school Friday. We look forward to seeing our many steaming friends and firing up on your track. 
On our way home Sunday we will visit Ron Brown at the rehab facility where he currently resides recuperating from leg surgery. 
Safe travel, 
Tom


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

The track made it to Scranton today and we are setup for the weekend. So far the weather in Scranton has been good. We should be running Saturday (9 A-4 P), Sunday (9 A-4 P), and Monday (9 A-12 Noon). If weather forces a change I will add an update here.


Mike


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone have fun and drive safe 
I look forward to the pictures and stories to come


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent
Thanks for the bread. Will try a few photos this evening.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

an occassional picture for the work-aholics among us would be great...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps Monday John. 
After they return home and unpack their cameras


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, as one knows being at a steam up is always a busy time. Then there is the editing, processing and making of a post about the event. Combined with setup, break down, travel, unpacking... hmmm sounds like work: this is a hobby, right?!

So, those "working" here are some of the joys from our labor of "love:"


Special thanks and recognition to Mike and Barb for their efforts to get the tracks to the event. We really appreciate the opportunity to participate at an event with top rate equipment such as their tracks. 











Mike and his dad Dick having a very successful coal fired run.










Speaking of coal fired, Ryan had the K4 out for a trial session to try out new grates:










The results put forth a fine fire but some fine tuning of the design make the successful runs even better:









Here the K4 pacing the Zephyr:









The Zephyr seemed to breeze along with any steam engine that was on the parallel track, here the Aster GS4:










That bring us to the topic of SP power:










Quite a line up:









The attraction of live steam is one for the ages....Ryan and his mentor Harry and then a up coming engineer for the years to coming 











Daniel at the controls keeping the hobby alive










Along with a variety of hobbyists were the many different locomotives on the rails 










Gordon Watson's produced Forney Argyle Locomotives Works











That variety of locomotive then extends to the interesting projects at a meet, above Justin and Stan in discussion:









Mike and Carl with a unique developing build:









Customized locomotives
Mike McCormick Aristo Mikado conversion-








another conversion of Aristocraft Mikado









Ryan did extensive work on the Garratt making the water tanks functional









The Garratt was retrofitted with axle pumps, tanks, bypass, check valves, etc to allow for water on the run:





























Two other MLS members:
Dr. Tom









along with Scott (when he is not running the Zephyr)









Narrow gauge was well represented on both tracks:


















Aster Mogul









Jim and his Southern:


















Mr. SP, Alan with his fleet of engines:








Another Mike...with a CP Hudson 












O gauge live steam to close out the show: 











Off to work, video later


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had by all who made it through the snow. . . . I didn't, unfortunately!


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Charles. Looks like a good time was had by all. Did Richard (talking with Mike in the picture showing Scott running) bring his new Grasshopper and give it a run? He had a good time at Diamondhead playing with his new toy!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I did a quick edit this morning of some Scranton video and hit the "send" button to YouTube as I walked out the door to work. Its under my username on YouTube (LIVSTM). I can't get to YouTube from work, so if anyone else wants to post a reply with the embedded URL, feel free. Otherwise I'll do it when I get home tonight. That is of course if the video made it through. I don't always have the best of luck uploading to YouTube on the first try!

Scott


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll give it a try.


Nice video!
Larry


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a fun time 
Thanks for the pcitures Charles and Scott for the video


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a bit more of the Scranton activities. 



Enjoy! 

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos Scott. Geoff's EBT Mike looks and sounds great with the slightly weathered finish!


----------

